# Warp Spider Exarch Pose



## Desolatemm (Feb 2, 2008)

I based this pose on a picture I found at the end of the Rules section on the 3rd edition rule book. Here is the only picture of it I could find online:








Here is what I came up with so far:
































C&C welcom :biggrin:


----------



## primeministersinsiter (May 31, 2009)

The top arms look a little short. But man, good work.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

That arm that is in front of him makes it look.... odd for some reason, over all it looks great and different then your typical Spider.


----------



## Desolatemm (Feb 2, 2008)

Yeah his left arm is a little wierd like that on the actual model, but I was just trying to replicate the picture. Might change it if I really don't like it before I paint it.

As for the arms, I didn't really have an plan for what I was going to do so I just set aside 2 fully extrended arms and hoped they would fit later on. They did fit, but I noticed that they looked short as well. They are full size arms thought so I can't complain too much about it. maybe I can extend them.

The Torso is actually a full Dire Avenger Torso. The top actually sticks forward a bit more than it looks like in the photos. All the pictures are horrible for showing that ( Really bad angles ) I didn't realize how bad the views were until I posted this so sorry about that. Popped out immediately to me lol. But truethfully the upper body is pretty proportional on the model itself.


----------



## Nizuzen (May 18, 2008)

I agree with the comments on the arms. However, great work for putting together a piece that will make a great impact on the gaming table. I believe the original piece conveys the inhuman traits of this Aspect and the Eldar very well; it's natural that the Exarch would look 'unnatural' to us. :wink:


----------



## Desolatemm (Feb 2, 2008)

ok I changed the left arm to look better on the model as a whole. And I shortened his rock so he is just a little taller than the original Exarch so I can get some more table top play out of him. I also added a picture that shows the full body best. I haven't touched the arms yet and I'm reluctant to do so. Not sure how to approuch that. Any advise on making better arms is welcome.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I think they look short because the gun arms are forward and extended versus the tradtional tucked arm pose that they have. The only thing I would say is lower the angle of the arms a bit, they just look.... uncomfortable.


----------



## AM. (Jun 16, 2009)

Interesting conversion here. About arms, same as djinn24.


----------



## primeministersinsiter (May 31, 2009)

the different angles really help. Good job.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Kudos for even trying! 

I'd suggest you thin the blades on the Spinners though - conveys a better, meaner, sleeker, kind of image.


----------



## Veritax (Sep 20, 2008)

Great conversion as it looks in the second set of photos is the better of the two


----------



## bazle (Sep 24, 2008)

loving the work, brave job to undertake! reminds me of the dawn of war 2 opening vid, might be worth a look to see if it helps with a more natural posing?
paint job wise ive always wanted to see this model done as described in the eldar prophecy book.


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

That is sick ass. I want a painted version though.


----------

